# Need Help Choosing New Headphones



## desktop (Jan 12, 2017)

Well I am in need of a decent pair of audio headphones and have been doing some research, but I'm stuck on which pair would be the best. These are the three I've whittled it down to....

Audio-Technica ATH-M40x

Sony MDR7506

Sennheiser HD 280

I live in  basement room that's kind of small. I have Logitech Z506 surround speakers hooked up to my PC and I can hook the headphones into those. I would definitely need a long cord so that's why I'm looking at these certain headphones because they do have longer cords. Also, people walk around above my head sometimes, so I definitely wanted an over-ear pair with some noise cancellation. 

I keep going back and forth on these three and can't decide which one to settle for. I'm leaning toward the ATH-M40x, but then I keep looking at those Sennheisers and wondering....

So I came here hoping you audiophiles could help me decide.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

I prefer an open sound system myself but here they give you an idea > 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/597788/sony-mdr-7506-vs-sennheiser-hd-280-pro-which-is-the-better-headphone


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 12, 2017)

I say go try them and pick the ones that sound best to you and feel best on your head and ears. I realize finding a local place for a test drive is a challenge but everyone's heads, ears, and hearing is different. If they weren't, then there would not be so many different ones to choose from.

I would not put cord length as a high priority - you can always get an extension. Just make sure it is of high quality and not a cheap extension that uses cheap connectors and poorly shielded wires.


----------



## desktop (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the link, damian. Dang, now they're saying the 7506 are pretty decent when all the other reviews I've read were saying the m40x were the decent ones. Grr.....decisions, lol


----------



## desktop (Jan 12, 2017)

That would be great, Bill. Unfortunately no one around here has all three headphones so I could compare them. Best Buy only has the ATH-M40x. I can't find the other ones anywhere local.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 12, 2017)

just a heads up, Im not trying to say they are better, but i found the M20X's for more than 50% less @ HERE   @ $25.00
they look almost the same, but obviously the sound quality, or something else must be lower quality than the M40X's, but again, price isnt bad.

M20X


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

I had a sony laptop once, nice workmann ship a bit on the thinner side. 
On headphones though the Sennheiser enjoys a very good rep.


----------



## desktop (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone know how any of these are with noise cancellation? I know none of them claim to be, but I'm trying to listen to movies and such without hearing people walking or clunking around overhead.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 13, 2017)

Unless the headphones have active noise cancellation then none of these will block out sound as good as they are not noise cancelling headphones. Because they are closed they will help though and I can't see any of these doing any better than each other in that regard.

The Sony's have a great sound but are more lacking in bass to me. I'd grab the M40x of those three or the M50x if it were my money.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't know how any of those fare with noise isolation, but my AKG K553's passive isolation abilities are impressive for inbound and outbound noise pollution. They're in a different price-range though. For the price they sound amazing, great comfort, adjustability and easy to drive...be it my headphone amp, AVR or Android phone. 

Though Massdrop has sales on batches for around 1/2 price fairly often, create an account and make a request. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone

If you're willing to use an EQ, you can really tune most headphones to fit what you want...but depending on how they sound...you can't EQ that out.

I prefer to use EqualizerAPO plugin for Windows with the PeaceUI GUI. Setup with a 32-band EQ. Works great. I do agree the M40x or 50x would be a good way to go...most folks are usually very happy with them. If the AKG's were included, I'd go with them without any hesitation. Seeing as they're not, and if we must choose from the current line up in the OP, I'd choose the M40x.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2017)

I have the Audio-Technica ATH-M50x. Hands down the best head phones at this price range. But its really a personal thing. You need to try them. Find a department store that lets you try them


----------



## desktop (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I bought a pair of Skullcandy Hesh 2 BT headphones the other day, but I could not get them to pair with my PC, so I took them back. I guess I'll have to check out those M40x headphones. Enough people recommend them and they get pretty decent reviews on Amazon. Plus they have a nice long cable which will help, since I lay on the bed and have to have them plugged into my Logitech surround speakers which are about six feet away.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 14, 2017)

I wouldn't let cable length dictate what you can buy for headphones. You can buy an extension cable for cheap that will allow you to use any headphone you want. RadioShack sells them at different lengths for cheap if you have a local store.  Here is a bunch from amazon: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...words=headphone+extension+cable&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 14, 2017)

@desktop The M40X has a coiled cable and a long one. The long one is ridiculous, and the coiled cable still has some extra length that I tuck into my back pocket (I'm a tall dude). You can just buy a better quality one off Amazon. Reviewers recommend doing so.

I've got some ZMF cowhide pads for my M40X and they work wonders. The stock pads aren't the most comfortable, but they produce flawless sound too.

The M50X has popularity on its side, but the M40X is really the way to go to get a balanced sound. If you are the Beats kind of guy, you might appreciate the M50Xs more, but when I had the M50X for a short time (before returning them), everything about the sound felt slightly off.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 14, 2017)

The 280s aren't bad. I actually have a pair sitting next to me but, I haven't used them for over a year since I replaced them with the 380s. The 280s aren't bad but, my primary complaint is the distance between the padding and the inside of the headphone. I hate it when my hears are resting on the headphones themselves. The 280s are good but, the 380s are better. If you want a closed back headphone, I would recommend them both with the understanding that the 380s are better. 

Simply put, if you can afford the 380s, get them instead.


----------



## desktop (Jan 18, 2017)

After some more reading I've decided to get the Sony MDR7506.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 18, 2017)

You should be happy. Those have a great sound. Let us know what you think once you play with them for a bit.


----------



## desktop (Jan 23, 2017)

Extremely happy with the 7506. Solid build, comfortable and they fit on my head very well. Personally I love the long coiled cord, because I have a small room and it's nice to be able to lay on the bed and have them plugged into the PC with room to spare. Sound is awesome. Watched a couple movies and listened to some music. Listening to YouTube now as I write this


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 23, 2017)

I owned the Sony MDR-V6 for well over 10 years before giving them to my nephew. They are very much like the 7506 (but better) so i have no doubt you will get many years of good service from those. Very clean sounding, very precise. You can do better but you'll have to spend more coin for sure. For the price this line of studio headphones are solid. Why else would studios around the world still use these? They have been around forever for good reason.


----------

